# Vorsicht Hardwareluxx.de gehackt!!!!



## GRÜN-BLAU (21. Juli 2011)

so wie es schein wurde die seite von Hardwareluxx.de gehackt und mit troyaner ausgespäht, im moment liegen cyberatacken hoch im kurs.
habe euch ein screen.

am besten ihr meidet diese seite erstmal ansonsten ist es möglich das ihr euch den eigenen rechner infiziert.

mfg
G-B


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Juli 2011)

Wer steckt da wohl hinter?...hmm


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (21. Juli 2011)

wäre interessant zu wissen!


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Schon so viele Angriffe, wann wohl PCGH Opfer wird ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

Ob da nun wirklich Gefahr besteht lass ich mal dahin gestellt. So was gab es bei meinem ehemaligen Haus & Hof - Forum auch vor einiger Zeit auch. Dort wurde auch vollmundig behauptet das das alles unter Kontrolle war, was sich im nachhinein als Ente heraus stellte. Gut eine gewisse Vorsicht hat noch niemanden geschadet.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (21. Juli 2011)

nur eine frage der zeit ....pcgh sollte jetzt schon sicherheitshalber einen sicherheitscheck machen, hinterher ist man immer klüger...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

Eine 100% ige Sicherheit wird es wohl kaum geben, aber man kann den Schaden wohl eher nur eingrenzen. Warten wir es mal ab, was da alles noch so kommt. Nur nerven die Meldungen so langsam.


----------



## Keygen (21. Juli 2011)

PCGH kann nicht zum opfer fallen, wir user hacken sie zurück


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2011)

In der IT ist Sicherheit niemals 100%ig, immer nur 99%ig. Denn es wird immer ein Fehler gefunden, ob man will oder nicht. 
Hatte schon so meine Erfahrungen damit, auf beiden Seiten. Ich sag euch, Angreifen ist einfacher. 

Bei mir is HWLuxx übrigens voll tutti am laufen und nix is. Avast sagt nichts, Google auch nicht.


----------



## Cyris (21. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt mal mit Chrome auf die Startseite gegangen und habe auch die Warnung bekommen, mit dieser Diagnoseseite.
Mal abwarten, evtl ist nur ein Video (Newslink) davon betroffen.


----------



## needit (21. Juli 2011)

Also mein Chrome zeigt mir das net an. Allerdings steht schon bei Google "diese seite kann ihren Cpmputer beschädigen" , also gehen sie bitte zu PCGH


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juli 2011)

Sag mal ist Hackern nix mehr Heilig ?

Bald ist auch PCGH und CB ran  ich würde darum wetten. Facebook und Google werde auch dran glaube müssen alle andren Großen seiten. Langsan nervt es mich extrem die sollen lieber die CSIA Hacken die haben genug Dreck am stecken !


----------



## Pas89 (21. Juli 2011)

Manche Leute wissen echt nichts besseres mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen.


----------



## RapToX (21. Juli 2011)

falscher alarm: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Fehler und Probleme auf der Webseite


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist kein falscher Alarm, sondern 2 Malware-Probleme wurde von HWLuxx-Chefredakteur gelöst. Damit es keine weiteren Schaden besteht.

Die Werbebanner sind in der Zeit inaktiv, weil da ein Schadcode über Werbebanner ausgenutzt wurde. Nächste Mal will er die Werbebanner selbst auf seinem Server hosten, statt von andere Seite hierher zu laden.


----------



## Hademe (21. Juli 2011)

Dieses dämliche gehacke geht mir echt tierisch auf die Nerven. Was müssen das für Idioten sein die solche Seiten hacken?! Ich hoffe die werden alle geschnappt und ordentlich bestraft.


----------



## fire2002de (21. Juli 2011)

es liegt nicht erst im Moment hoch im Kurs, es war schon immer so nur wird es jetzt ziemlich hoch gepusht durch die Medien !

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte die Warnung auch, hab Sie aber ganz ehrlich ignoriert. Adblock läuft und auf irgendwelche Banner etc. klick ich eh nicht. Dazu kommt noch Virenscanner+Firewall.  Ich sah da jetzt kein Problem.

Wie sollen die auch bitte Schadcode auf meinen Rechner bekommen?


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Gott, was es nicht alles gibt, die nächsten Kriege finden online statt, so scheint es mir.


----------



## Anchorage (21. Juli 2011)

Also langsam reichts doch oder ?


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juli 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sag mal ist Hackern nix mehr Heilig ?
> 
> Bald ist auch PCGH und CB ran  ich würde darum wetten. Facebook und Google werde auch dran glaube müssen alle andren Großen seiten. Langsan nervt es mich extrem die sollen lieber die CSIA Hacken die haben genug Dreck am stecken !


 Ich amüsiere mich hier gerade köstlich!
Vor weniger als einer Woche hast du noch Hackern beigepflichtet, die das BKA gehackt haben.
Aber sobald ein Hardware-Forum angegriffen wird, fängst du an zu maulen. Fällt dir was auf? 
Da pack ich mir echt an den Kopf 


Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2011)

Oh man, schon ******* was da bei HWLuxx passiert ist. Wenigstens kein Hack, sondern Shit über Umwege

Da kann PCGH auch gleich mal prüfen ob sowas passieren könnte, genug Werbebanner gibt es hier ja


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nur so viel sagen, dass Hardwareluxx nicht gehacked wurde. Meine Vermutung ist ein Amok-Werbemittel, das es durch die Vermarkter-Q&A geschafft hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich amüsiere mich hier gerade köstlich!
> Vor weniger als einer Woche hast du noch Hackern beigepflichtet, die das BKA gehackt haben.
> Aber sobald ein Hardware-Forum angegriffen wird, fängst du an zu maulen. Fällt dir was auf?
> Da pack ich mir echt an den Kopf
> ...



Das Hemd ist näher als die Hose. Die sollen lieber Zwiebeln hacken


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juli 2011)

Solche Banner mit Crossite Scripting oder sonstigen Scripts etc gibt es doch Millionenweise.. 
HWLUX muss halt die Sicherheitsstandards erhöhen, das ist in der heutigen Zeit doch gang und gäbe.


----------



## DeadApple (21. Juli 2011)

Sowas zu machen ist einfach nur assozial und ich denke nicht das sowas in der Szene gern gesehen ist wenn man die Technikforen f*ckt.

Ich sag dazu nur : "Ich kenne da eine kleine Passage die ich fast auswedig kann...." Pulp Fiction ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Juli 2011)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> nur eine frage der zeit ....pcgh sollte jetzt schon sicherheitshalber einen sicherheitscheck machen, hinterher ist man immer klüger...


 
PCGH benutzt selbst ältere Softwareversionen (so weit ich das sehen kann) auf ihrem Server... Ich hoffe zwar nicht das da mal was passiert, aber der Hoster sollte lieber mal ein Update durchführen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...t-e-mail-adressen-von-rewe-2.html#post3230153


----------



## PhilSe (21. Juli 2011)

Die, die diese Seiten hacken, sollten mal eher so ne Facebook-Massen-Hack-Party machen, und die ganz großen Konzerne mit Dreck am Stecken angreifen....Sich der Gefahr einer Verhaftung aussetzen, wegen so ner kleinkriminellen Sch*****.....


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2011)

Nochmal zum mitdenken. HWLuxx wurde nicht gehackt.


----------



## Sixxer (21. Juli 2011)

Bei mir funzt die Seite.


----------



## frequence (21. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitdenken. HWLuxx wurde nicht gehackt.


 
Lass gut sein. Sobald manche hier das Wort "Hacker" lesen machst bei denen klick und es kommt nur noch nonsense.


----------



## RapToX (21. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitdenken. HWLuxx wurde nicht gehackt.


 jetzt hörts aber auf! wie kannst du nur sowas behaupten!? 

mittlerweile wird echt jeder furz als "hack" bezeichnet und das schlimme daran ist, dass die leute es tatsächlich glauben.


----------



## Markus Wollny (21. Juli 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> PCGH benutzt selbst ältere Softwareversionen (so weit ich das sehen kann) auf ihrem Server... Ich hoffe zwar nicht das da mal was passiert, aber der Hoster sollte lieber mal ein Update durchführen.



Worauf genau spielst Du hier an? Die VBulletin-Version ist auf dem aktuellsten Patchlevel von gestern und wir achten grundsätzlich darauf, dass die neuesten Sicherheitsupdates eingespielt werden. Die VBulletin-Version ist eine andere Sache - solange sich da nichts sicherheitskritisches tut, planen wir Updates erst dann ein, wenn die Auswirkungen gründlich und erfolgreich getestet worden sind. Da eben das bei 4.1.3->4.1.4 noch nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert hat (Probleme mit dem CKEditor) haben wir einstweilen auf das 4.1.4er Upgrade verzichtet. VBulletin bringt allerdings auch für ältere Versionsstände noch gesonderte Security-Fixes heraus - und eben der von gestern (4.1.3 PL2) ist ja auch bereits eingespielt.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juli 2011)

OMG erstmal genau informieren, bevor man so eine dämliche "News" verfasst


----------



## wintobi (21. Juli 2011)

Hardwareluxx wurde nicht gekackt ich hab mit einem Redakteur kontakt aufgenommen es handelt sich nur um eine Fehler also nichts schlimmes


----------



## Own3r (21. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Warnung auch, hab Sie aber ganz ehrlich ignoriert. Adblock läuft und auf irgendwelche Banner etc. klick ich eh nicht. Dazu kommt noch Virenscanner+Firewall.  Ich sah da jetzt kein Problem.
> 
> Wie sollen die auch bitte Schadcode auf meinen Rechner bekommen?



Richtig! So kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Fehlmeldung


----------



## wintobi (21. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Richtig! So kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Fehlmeldung


 

Ja es handelt sich um einen Fehler.  und eigentlich müsste jetzt auch alles wieder tun


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juli 2011)

Warum kam die "News" eig. erst so spät, war doch gestern nachmittag schon so xD


----------



## Xion4 (21. Juli 2011)

Bitte liebe Mods, habt ein Einsehen, erlöst uns und schliesst hier!!


----------



## Mr Bo (21. Juli 2011)

war doch den halben Tag Ruhe hier bis du gekommen bist....


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juli 2011)

Die Klarstellung ist schon lange erfolgt: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Fehler und Probleme auf der Webseite

Daher News-Grund nicht mehr gegeben.

-CLOSED-


----------

